# How To Transfer A Graphic To Wood ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, anyone knows how to transfer a grahpic to wood ? for example if I want to transfer below image...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Check this video out Irfan:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am not as talented as Jim, i just put a piece of paper over the screen, trace it, than put the tracing on my wood.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you want to burn it on or just have it appear 'printed' on the wood ?

If you answer is the latter, there are several brands of Inkjet 'T-shirt transfer' paper which you can print out and then iron onto the timber.

http://www.shopping..../product/C6049A

EDIT : Be sure to use genuine inks, the cheap after market refills rarely work properly with this stuff.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> Do you want to burn it on or just have it appear 'printed' on the wood ?


Hrawk, I m wanted to print not wood burining. I know you can screen print it, but the method you show is very good and easy. Thanks again.


----------

